# Ever wish you could read your therapist's notes on you?



## TrueAstralKnight (Jun 23, 2012)

I sometimes do just to see what their evaluation is in plain writing. Also there might be things written down there that they don't say to you. I trust my therapist and everything, but I can't help but feel curious when he opens my file and I catch little glimpses of handwriting.


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

If I'm curious, I ask him and he shows me what he's written. He often offers me his notes at the end of a session. I kinda thought all therapists would be like that :/


----------



## TrueAstralKnight (Jun 23, 2012)

Luna Sea said:


> If I'm curious, I ask him and he shows me what he's written. He often offers me his notes at the end of a session. I kinda thought all therapists would be like that :/


I never thought about asking to see them. My therapist doesn't write during our session. At most he has a mug of coffee in his hands since I normally see him really early in the morning. I guess the idea of me asking makes me feel like I don't trust him.


----------



## corrabear (Feb 24, 2013)

Yes, I'm very curious.
My therapist told me when we first met that I could see her notes any time I wanted, but I'm afraid to ask...


----------



## kungfuchicken (Feb 18, 2013)

I was having trouble in high school so they sent me to a university hospital research center for a mental health evaluation.

I got checked out by a team of doctors, a neurologist, a occupational therapist, and a psychologist.

Years later when I became an adult I got a copy of all their evaluations.

The psychologist's report began......Subject is a somewhat homely, slightly obese16 year old male.

I don't trust therapists/psychologists anymore


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Just ask your therapist whether you could look into what they've written about your therapy sessions. Mine always showed the notes at the start of the next session.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Never thought to ask.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

No. I feel like i'd just disagree with them.


----------



## TrueAstralKnight (Jun 23, 2012)

corrabear said:


> Yes, I'm very curious.
> My therapist told me when we first met that I could see her notes any time I wanted, but I'm afraid to ask...


I guess I feel a bit similar. I think he wouldn't mind letting me see the notes but I'm still afraid to ask. Maybe it's because I'm somewhat hesitant on asking for help. Ironic coming from someone seeing a therapist, but I didn't set up the initial session.

Still, I have to wonder if some things about me are better off not knowing. :um


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

I've never had a therapist that didn't write notes until after sessions. 

It's not a personal attack, so don't stress much about it.


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

I've always assumed if I asked, they'd decline showing me anything, so I never bothered..lol But really, I think it would hurt me rather than help, at the moment at least. I am curious though.


----------



## vienna812 (Feb 28, 2013)

Dying note said:


> I've always assumed if I asked, they'd decline showing me anything, so I never bothered..lol But really, I think it would hurt me rather than help, at the moment at least. I am curious though.


I thought they would decline too. I never really thought about the possibility. I'm super curious though!


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I asked my doctor (ahem, begged him) to see the psych's notes on my behaviour from December. He said no. It's probably for the best; reading them would likely have triggered my generalized anxiety. I intend to ask him again (if I'm still curious) years down the road, when the notes will impact me less.


----------



## Miss Awesome (Sep 1, 2012)

TrueAstralKnight said:


> I sometimes do just to see what their evaluation is in plain writing. Also there might be things written down there that they don't say to you. I trust my therapist and everything, but I can't help but feel curious when he opens my file and I catch little glimpses of handwriting.


You're entitled to see them. They tell us in grad school for counseling to remember that your clients have that right.

I requested mine from a therapist who I only saw a few times. It's a weird experience. Just be prepared for it.


----------



## TrueAstralKnight (Jun 23, 2012)

distinctlybeautiful said:


> You're entitled to see them. They tell us in grad school for counseling to remember that your clients have that right.
> 
> I requested mine from a therapist who I only saw a few times. It's a weird experience. Just be prepared for it.


I think I'd rather wait until a full year has passed with me as his patient. Hopefully he kept my intro notes so I could look at those from the first few sessions to how I am now. I feel like I've really improved. I know I should just trust the obvious positive feelings compared to how I was when I started seeing my therapist, but I see the review a bit like reviewing two tests with a schoolteacher. One lower and one much higher. Just some outside physical evidence would be very reassuring.


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

im thinking about going back to psychologist, i wondered, but good idea, ill ask her next time i see her writing


----------

